# Movie Theme Identification



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,

Can someone tell me what this movie theme is. It sounds like a John Williams score but after trying some top 10 lists have been unable to identifiy it. (sorry about the voices; it was background music from a video)

http://www.box.net/shared/5ef3nh7jsu

Thanks


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

It's from Harry Potter- and can be found on the track "Harry's Wondrous World." They are talking about Daniel Radcliffe after all


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah, thanks. Yeah, of course. I just had a feeling that it wouldn't be that obvious, but at least now I know.


----------

